# N. kaouthia



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Finally convinced a friend to sell me this girl 


















- thanks MB, she'll be well looked after. :no1:


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

Venomous snakes are sh1t........


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> Venomous snakes are sh1t........


Only because you don't have any


----------



## Moshpitviper (Oct 21, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## AJ76 (May 24, 2011)

coldestblood said:


> Only because you don't have any


When I sold that to Mark he was saying "I love this snake!"


I take it when you "talked him into selling it" you had a screw driver at his throat


----------



## Kelfezond (Nov 20, 2010)

Stunning! 

Sent from my LT26i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice specimen. They might be common, but they are a great snake to keep.

Dave


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

AJ76 said:


> When I sold that to Mark he was saying "I love this snake!" I take it when you "talked him into selling it" you had a screw driver at his throat


Thankfully I didn't need to resort to that. Lol

I liked her from the moment I saw her. After working with her, I just knew I had to have her. all I need now is a nice male. Would like a normal.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

*I really like this picture.*


----------



## hotmanrules (Sep 28, 2012)

*sad to see her go*

your welcome pal i miss her tho your a lucky man...shes ace is was hard m8...:welcome:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

A few more of her.


----------



## AraCyanea (May 30, 2011)

She is stunning.


----------



## Jstephen (Aug 28, 2011)

Would love to own on... One day!


----------



## RonanK (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice hood pattern!
or lack thereof........


----------



## Jonathan4 (Nov 19, 2010)

pythondave82 said:


> Nice specimen. They might be common, but they are a great snake to keep.
> 
> Dave


I see hundreds of kouthias come and go but this color is not common.
Lucky b*st*rd :gasp::2thumb:


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

pilbara reptiles in gloucester have one - dont know whether it is m or f though


----------

